# ODNR Pheasant Release



## Big Daddy

BANG!! BANG!! Two males only guys!!

RING-NECK PHEASANTS TO BE RELEASED


AKRON, OH  Its an autumn tradition, just as the trees begin to display their brilliant colors, so too are colors added to Ohios fields in the form of the flashy ring-neck pheasant. The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife will be releasing over 15,000 ring-necked pheasants on 30 wildlife areas across the state during the next ten weeks. 

In northeast Ohio, eleven public wildlife areas will receive nearly 6,000 of the pheasants. Stocking pheasants on selected public areas provides exciting opportunities for hunters who may not be able to locate those best kept secret spots on private land states Jeff Herrick, District Three Manager. Successful pheasant hunting can be enhanced through the use of pointing and flushing dogs, or by walking and pausing frequently in heavy grassland cover to un-nerve the wily birds into flight said Herrick. 

Pheasant season opens Wednesday, November 5 and remains open through January 2, 2004 with a daily bag limit of two rooster (male) birds. Hunting hours are sunrise to sunset, statewide.

The number of birds to be stocked and the release dates are listed by wildlife area in the accompanying table.

Editors note: A table identifying release sites in northeast Ohio will follow. 

-30-

For Further Information: (330) 644-2293
Jamey Graham, Wildlife Communication Specialist

PHEASANT RELEASE

Page 2





2004 Pheasant Release Dates*





Number of Pheasants

Wildlife Area
Oct. 22*
Oct. 29*
Nov. 4*
Nov. 12
Nov. 24
Total Birds



Spencer
180
200
140
60
120
700

Wellington
80
100
100
30
120
430

Lorain Metro.
100
100
120
50
110
480

Shreve
0
0
120
60
80
260

Beach City
0
0
180
100
70
350

Camp Belden **
50
70
100
70
70
360

Berlin
200
240
300
220
140
1100

West Branch
0
0
150
60
70
280

Grand River
200
230
300
220
140
1090

Highlandtown
0
0
260
110
120
490

Zepernick
0
0
130
60
70
260









District Totals
810
940
1900
1040
1110
5800





* Ring-necked pheasants will be released by the Division of Wildlife on these dates for next day hunts.


----------



## Richs63Corvair

Thanks Carl , now if I only can keep Worminator and Zyklonjed from coming down to Shreve those days..........LOL..............Just kidding guys...........Take care.....Rich


----------



## worminator

Hey wait a minute. We were down there to deer hunt and the pheasant hunters messed us up that day. They didn't even release any birds that day but the woods were full of dogs and hunters. I'll bring a pocket full of biskets next time. Rich, I gotta check out yer dog house blind. It sounds kinda neat.


----------



## Richs63Corvair

Its a out house blind. If I keep hanging with you I might be in the dog house......LOL. They sell them outhouses at Wally World for $50.00. Nice and roomy and is gonna be nice for ice fishing as well. The windows aren't set up for a recurve though so now I need to get rid of my recurve and get a crossbow. Take care and see you when your aloud to come out and play...........LOl............Take care..........Rich


----------



## lastv8

Big Daddy, don't pheasant season(a.k.a. small game season) open on the first friday of November?


----------



## Richs63Corvair

When do they release the birds ? At night ? Someone please help me here on this.......Why if they release them during the day, why can't you hunt them then ? Thanks.................Rich


----------



## gstrick27

generally the release is the in the middle of the night the night before the actual date, down here in district 5 you can see the tire marks left by the odnr trucks, just be sure to get out early, before the birds start holding tight, then you almost have to step on them to get them to fly


----------



## Richs63Corvair

Thanks..................Rich


----------

